# Dropped my iJust S



## SirSlothXCI (15/12/16)

Hi guys

Noob vaper here. Not sure if this is the correct section to ask this. But I'm FREAKING out. I just bought an Eleaf iJust S about a week ago and accidentally dropped it today while filling the tank. Call me paranoid, but I've heard a lot of stories about e-cigs exploding, etc and would just like to know if there's anything I should be worried about? The drop wasn't very high (I'd say about half a meter), and there's only a tiny little mark on the bottom of the battery. Please help calm my nerves here. 

Thanks in advance!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

SirSlothXCI said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Noob vaper here. Not sure if this is the correct section to ask this. But I'm FREAKING out. I just bought an Eleaf iJust S about a week ago and accidentally dropped it today while filling the tank. Call me paranoid, but I've heard a lot of stories about e-cigs exploding, etc and would just like to know if there's anything I should be worried about? The drop wasn't very high (I'd say about half a meter), and there's only a tiny little mark on the bottom of the battery. Please help calm my nerves here.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



I don't think it would be a problem if it is working fine and charges ok
Don't hold me to it - but that's just my view

Perhaps post a close-up picture and maybe others can comment

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SirSlothXCI (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> I don't think it would be a problem if it is working fine and charges ok
> Don't hold me to it - but that's just my view
> 
> Perhaps post a close-up picture and maybe others can comment



Thanks for the quick reply. Will try and get a pic and post it, altough I don't think you would be able to see the little mark in a picture though. It's very, very small. Almost like a scratch only. It seems to be vaping fine, but I'm scared to plug it in and charge it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (15/12/16)

Seriously wouldn't worry about it, the outer case is designed to handle a few bumps and bangs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

When you charge it the first time after this fall, don't leave it overnight while you sleep.
Just in case something goes wrong.

Not trying to scare you - but if you are concerned, rather "supervise" it the first one or two times...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (15/12/16)

@SirSlothXCI sleeping peacefully ... 


*pffssssssssssssssssssst*


..........

.......

.....

...

..

.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## blujeenz (15/12/16)

SirSlothXCI said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Noob vaper here. Not sure if this is the correct section to ask this. But I'm FREAKING out. I just bought an Eleaf iJust S about a week ago and accidentally dropped it today while filling the tank. Call me paranoid, but I've heard a lot of stories about e-cigs exploding, etc and would just like to know if there's anything I should be worried about? The drop wasn't very high (I'd say about half a meter), and there's only a tiny little mark on the bottom of the battery. Please help calm my nerves here.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Usually when I drop something I shout "la merde" which is French for oh shit.
Then if it doesnt work, at least I've got French toast. 

I've never seen an ecig explode other than on Youtube, doesnt mean it cant happen, but on the whole it should be good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/12/16)

It should be OK. A big dent on the side that might indicate a possible squashed battery or pinched PCB should be a major worry, but small scuffs should not generally be a problem. If there are no rattles that indicates loose inner components or assemblies, you should be OK for now.

@Silver 's suggestion to charge it once or twice under 'supervision' is indeed the best option to put your mind at ease.

I dropped my Ijust 2 in the basement at work. Actually I'm lying - I managed to drop AND kick it in one stride, and that is still going strong with the original tank after more than a year of service. It's my goto menthol carry, which means it's in my hands way too much.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SirSlothXCI (16/12/16)

Thanks for the replies guys/gals! I currently have it charging and had a few puffs. Everything seems normal. Quick question: Could I get some advice on charging habits with this device? Like I said, I'm quite the paranoid one. Can I charge this thing as I please? Should I first wait until it's fully drained before I charge it, etc etc? 

Thanks in advance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/12/16)

SirSlothXCI said:


> Thanks for the replies guys/gals! I currently have it charging and had a few puffs. Everything seems normal. Quick question: Could I get some advice on charging habits with this device? Like I said, I'm quite the paranoid one. Can I charge this thing as I please? Should I first wait until it's fully drained before I charge it, etc etc?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can charge as you please. With the ijust, since it isn't a regulated mod, the power decreases as the battery dies. This simply means that when the battery is fully charged, the power it hits is at its max and as the battery depletes, the power gets less.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (16/12/16)

SirSlothXCI said:


> Thanks for the replies guys/gals! I currently have it charging and had a few puffs. Everything seems normal. Quick question: Could I get some advice on charging habits with this device? Like I said, I'm quite the paranoid one. Can I charge this thing as I please? Should I first wait until it's fully drained before I charge it, etc etc?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yup! As @daniel craig said. But also just make sure you charge it to full before using it, it's not good for the battery to half-charge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ShamZ (16/12/16)

On a slightly related note, I dropped one of my HG2s this morning. Inspected, all seemed fine. Wrap had been damaged though.

So now Captain America has joined the "marriage"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (16/12/16)

Being the constant reader on this forum that I am, I really didn't want to say I dropped one of my turds and inspected it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (16/12/16)

ShamZ said:


> Being the constant reader on this forum that I am, I really didn't want to say I dropped one of my turds and inspected it


Haha! I always inspect my turds  The LG ones I mean, whenever I charge them

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SirSlothXCI (16/12/16)

Thanks for the replies everyone. One more question. Is it OK to leave this device plugged in even after they are fully charged? Does it have a sort of protection built into the unit to protect from overcharging? And can I use a wall adapter to charge as well? 

Thanks!


----------



## Soutie (16/12/16)

Yeah they do have over charge protection, no worries charging overnight. You can also use a normal wall socket as it does have a dedicated charging chip that regulated the power while charging.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

